# Do you glue ceiling drywall?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I have never seen that.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

The Gypsum Construction Handbook has a section on Adhesive Application.
You should follow the recommended guide line in this section if you select to use the adhesive method it covers walls & ceiling application. It also states that the adhesive should meet ASTM C557.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

All my ceiling drywall is glued. A bead of drywall adhesive was applied to ceiling joist and then drywall nailed up.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Glue and screw is very common these days for drywall - all of it in my house was installed that way.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That suggestion of applying the glue to the drywall, instead of to the joist cracked me up.
By using glue there's far less chance of nail pops.


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

I can see where gluing ceiling Sheetrock would be of value in general. However, under an area where it may get wet and need replacing again, I would be tempted not to. Easier to remove next time.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

If an area is expected to get wet and the drywall replaced down the road - maybe drywall isn't the right choice for that area.


----------



## DIYOkie (Jun 27, 2013)

joecaption said:


> That suggestion of applying the glue to the drywall, instead of to the joist cracked me up.
> By using glue there's far less chance of nail pops.


What about just using screws? I didn't think nails were still being used on drywall.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You still see a lot of nails in production work - they are cheaper and faster. IMO the biggest reason to use adhesive is so you don't need as many fasteners.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

Lot of people talking about drywall on joist -- does strapping not get used anymore?

I'd be much more inclined to use glue if it were getting applied to 1x3 strapping which is just as likely to come down with any drywall if replacement is ever needed.

Another benefit of the strapping is that it makes running cables post-finish much more easy, and give you another inch or so of cavity for insulation.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Just my opinion.

I would never use adhesive.

It causes what it called a ghost effect in certain conditions. You not only faintly see the joist but in some cases it sags/cups in between the joist.

Same goes with some mirror adhesives

If it needs to be replaced, well let's hope you never have to.


----------



## DIYOkie (Jun 27, 2013)

bubbler said:


> Lot of people talking about drywall on joist -- does strapping not get used anymore?
> 
> I'd be much more inclined to use glue if it were getting applied to 1x3 strapping which is just as likely to come down with any drywall if replacement is ever needed.
> 
> Another benefit of the strapping is that it makes running cables post-finish much more easy, and give you another inch or so of cavity for insulation.


We are about to start our ceiling drywall and I've been kicking around using strapping. I'm just not seeing the benefit enough to go to all the trouble. 

I've heard about running cables being easier, and I guess I'm thick headed because I'm just not visualizing this at all. 3/4" is the thickness of 1x3, so how is this little space so much easier than the ceiling cavity, or attic space? 

And, again, the attic space is such that I can already use thicker insulation, I'm not seeing how that little 1 x strip of space is any kind of benefit here.

I've not done ceiling drywall before, so I'm taking my time here to be sure I choose the right method.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't do drywall but in place of strapping I would look into the use of Resilient channel same effect plus sound deading


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

timkoupe said:


> We are about to start our ceiling drywall and I've been kicking around using strapping. I'm just not seeing the benefit enough to go to all the trouble.
> 
> I've heard about running cables being easier, and I guess I'm thick headed because I'm just not visualizing this at all. 3/4" is the thickness of 1x3, so how is this little space so much easier than the ceiling cavity, or attic space?
> 
> ...



I have used strapping for 2 reasons
1. Change direction of the sheets to do away with but joints
2. Shim the strapping to get a straight plane.
I can't think of another reason to spend the time or the money. 

Maybe channels if you have a room above.


----------



## DIYOkie (Jun 27, 2013)

Nealtw said:


> I have used strapping for 2 reasons
> 1. Change direction of the sheets to do away with but joints
> 2. Shim the strapping to get a straight plane.
> I can't think of another reason to spend the time or the money.
> ...


#2 sounds like a good one. #1 could probably be resolved with butt boards. Ever heard of those? Pretty clever. It's just a strip of OSB, it looks like, but it has a bit of a V shape so that it pulls in the butts of the joint to create the same tapered effect of the long edges. Some people swear by them. I have no experience, myself, obviously.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

timkoupe said:


> #2 sounds like a good one. #1 could probably be resolved with butt boards. Ever heard of those? Pretty clever. It's just a strip of OSB, it looks like, but it has a bit of a V shape so that it pulls in the butts of the joint to create the same tapered effect of the long edges. Some people swear by them. I have no experience, myself, obviously.


I havn't tried it but you can make your own. Just a strip of 1/4" something on each side of the board.


----------

